
A new HTML5 Admin Teamplate - ricricucit
http://www.html5admin.com
======
afandian
My first reaction was ARGH MY EYES! Not in a pompous design way, but looking
at that blurry image actually made my head hurt. Maybe it's just me but I find
the blurred-image-in-the-background very difficult to work with.

I wasn't surprised when Microsoft did it (they never had much design sense),
but it was a surprise to see it in iOS.

~~~
josefresco
I agree, it actually hurts my eyes to look at it. There's probably some
science behind this...

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I found my eyes kept trying to focus the image - especially the A - and I felt
a visceral frustration when they couldn't do it.

~~~
criswell
It's like the feeling I get when I see one of those faces with two sets of
eyes ([http://www.illusionspoint.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/09/fun...](http://www.illusionspoint.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/09/funny-optical-illusion-8.jpg)).

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Ouch! Exactly.

------
m4tthumphrey
Looks ok, but I feel this one is by far the cleanest, usable and extendable.
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/detail-admin-responsive-
them...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/detail-admin-responsive-theme-
WB07061TJ)

~~~
ricricucit
i don't think so.

Plus: I HATE TEMPLATE MARKETPLACES. They are starting to ridiculously rip
developers off with their fees.

Wrapbootstrap can legally steal up to 75% (seventy five percent) of the earned
amount. Making a developer earn 25% (twenty five percent) of a product that he
ENTIRELY made and market (created images, advertising material, etc.).

It's freaking ridiculous.

~~~
coderdude
That's not accurate. 75% is the maximum commission for sellers with 55% being
the starting rate. 35% is the minimum and applies to themes sold non-
exclusively.

[https://wrapbootstrap.com/help](https://wrapbootstrap.com/help)

~~~
ricricucit
Still sounds quite a lot for doing "the marketplace job" which in the case of
wrapbootstrap is allowing a developer to simply sell with paypal.

A minimum of 35% (due to exclusivity) and a maximum of 75% to have a "buy with
paypal" button. Now it's more accurate...but still sounds like ripping
developers off to me. (that's, obviously, why HTML5 Admin is not listed there
or themeforest or whatever)

~~~
coderdude
If you build it, they won't necessarily come. Marketplaces provide a channel
for discovery.

~~~
ricricucit
what do you mean with "If you build it, they won't necessarily come"?

~~~
coderdude
Gaining exposure is difficult and it's not guaranteed that people will flock
to what you've built.

~~~
ricricucit
agree. but it shouldn't be a reason to get a min of 35 and a max of 75%. Just
wondering tho...are you working at wrapbootstrap or themeforest? ...or...have
you ever tried to sell a template?

~~~
coderdude
I own WrapBootstrap.

~~~
ricricucit
now everything makes more sense. (but i still believe in what i've said)

Plus: since i've the honor to talk to you...i was thinking about joining
wrapbootstrap...but you have ACE Admin (and others) which, for people that
just upload their first template, are "way too much on top".

That really didn't help me (and really doesn't help new comers)...it's what i
actually believ being a big problem of wrapbootstrap.

Do you see that as well?

~~~
coderdude
The competition is getting intense but new themes are often able to gain
footing on the frontpage. Genyx, Genius, and PIXMA are examples of themes
released in the last few weeks that now hug the top half of the frontpage.

~~~
ricricucit
OK, that's cool...and new, right?

Now we just need lower fees to make developers happier...or a service that can
match the high fees (eg. possibility of create and manage affiliates, more
payment methods, discounts, etc.)

------
est
I've tried many beautiful admin templates, all of them are visually nice,
quite suitable for integrating as dashboards and "read-only" panels. But very
few of them actually tries to solve the "hard" problem: how to transform
"rational" row based data into read-writable web forms.

Server-side & client side interactions, validations, cascading events,
descriptive forms, etc. Given two or three slightly sophisticated m2m models
you get stuck either to re-write from scratch or re-invent your own.

~~~
bbx
I'm actually considering designing a Bootstrap admin template myself. Do you
have any suggestion or example of the kind of data interaction you need from a
template like that?

~~~
est
Well,

Suppose we want a web based UI for editing an email compaign to promoting an
app of yours

For campaign: title, content, etc.

For recipients: you have to design something like Django's admin inline, user
name, email, maybe facebook/twitter id.

Here a simple demo for inlines:
[http://admin:admin@demo.xadmin.io/host/hostgroup/add/](http://admin:admin@demo.xadmin.io/host/hostgroup/add/)
from the project [https://github.com/sshwsfc/django-
xadmin](https://github.com/sshwsfc/django-xadmin) which is basically Django on
steroids

Now recipients are growing, you can't hold them all on one page inline, you
wanna filter the inline, but only on the client side.

Then you need pagination on the inline.

Then you need grouping recipients like folders

Next folders suck, let's re-organize them by tags.

Soon your product line expands, you have to support Android platform as well.
Each user has installed either android or iOS app, or even both, so each user
as associated one or more `device_type` attributes. Filter the inlines. Don't
send iOS emails to Android users.

Then you want to set the campaign to iOS version with greater than 5.0 users.
(How to design greater than or equal to logic visually?)

Now you want your message to be i18n supporting more languages, e.g. more
collapsable textarea on the form

Now you want your message to be selected randomly from a pool of messages for
A/B testing.

Then your messages are provided by a third party. You need a review board for
external messages, as well as supporting inhouse messages.

I didn't even mention marketing feedback loops from real-time statistis, and
that requires much more blood and tears making dashboards.

How to make a admin UI like that? The associated information grows with your
business. Generic admin templates are not enough.

The basic problem is that those widgets, are not composable, nor nestable.
even if nestable, not sortable.

Even if all goes well, widgets not splittable, but we often split data
horizontally or vertically. And much more complex transformation like from a
collection of items to uniformed array, nested array, dict (for grouping),
sorted dict, nested sorted dict, dict with local & remote values, etc.

How many inline widgets can automatically support re-open itself in new window
and communicate back with window.opener? What about switch from new window to
in-page lightbox via history.js and ajax?

~~~
bbx
Great insight. I suppose such extensive admins require a really specific UI to
be usable, and can only be solved on a case-by-case basis, while maintaining a
constant feedback from the front-end user and the back-end data provider.
Generic templates usually need both a visually attractive UI and easy-to-
configure widgets to be marketable and sold. But it's worth trying developing
a more intricate and data-focused interface.

I will remember your scenario while developing my Boostrap admin template.
Thanks.

~~~
ricricucit
whenever you have your product ready: if you're thinking about selling it and
if you want to try to avoid losing a big % because of marketplace fees...you
can get in touch with me (info@html5admin.com) :)

------
unwind
I thought the typo in the title ("Teamplate") was another annoying neologism,
almost made me glad to realize it's just a typo! :)

~~~
ricricucit
eheh. happy......and sorry about it. it's a typo.

------
lignuist
> A new HTML5 Admin Teamplate

And I thought this is a new way of collaborative ("Team") template creation.
:)

~~~
ricricucit
woops. sorry about that.

------
eksith
I like it. Nice and clean though, I'm not too big a fan of "flat", it gets the
job done without too much fluff. For a developer strapped for time, something
simple to slap on the back (no pun intended) definitely works.

Tinsey nitpick in UI
[http://www.html5admin.com/demo/ui.html](http://www.html5admin.com/demo/ui.html)
, spacing between the input fields in "Inline form" could help, but that's
definitely an easy fix.

~~~
ricricucit
Thanks for pointing that out. I'll be on the quick patch this weekend :)

------
dictum
Like Bootstrap itself, this would greatly benefit from having the line-height
in body set to 1.6 or 1.7.

Test it with Inspect Element:
[http://www.html5admin.com/demo/](http://www.html5admin.com/demo/) and
[http://getbootstrap.com/css/](http://getbootstrap.com/css/)

------
AgLiAn
Yeah, sure. Metronic clone.

[http://themeforest.net/item/metronic-responsive-admin-
dashbo...](http://themeforest.net/item/metronic-responsive-admin-dashboard-
template/4021469?WT.ac=category_item&WT.seg_1=category_item&WT.z_author=keenthemes)

~~~
eksith
Your definition of "clone" needs a bit of adjusting, methinks. Also, your
history of posting one-sentence replies and dismissals isn't terribly
productive.

~~~
ricricucit
thanks for noticing that eksith.

------
adem
Am I the only one who thinks that those one-size-fits-all solutions (esp.
Bootstrap) are really not the way to go? Sure, it drastically reduces the
development time, but using templates for specific purposes are meant to fail,
aren't they?

~~~
Cthulhu_
"Meant to fail" is a bit of a strong phrasing; like in all things, it depends.
Bootstrap and the like are ideal if you just need to get something up and
running without looking terrible, I've used it in both my current and previous
project. For an end-product though, I'm not sure if it's ideal. In my previous
project, we ended up hiring a CSS jesus who single-handedly created a
Bootstrap-like framework (or based it on Bootstrap) for the entire company's
web projects (a large international bank). In my current assignment, we use
Bootstrap with a number of customisations and custom parts. In both cases,
Bootstrap was used to create something pretty, fast - without again falling
into the 'how to css positioning' rabbit hole.

------
paaaaaaaaaa
It's good but I think it needs a bit more work. I have found a couple issues.

Sliders do not work in firefox, they are missing the handles.

The switches or very difficult to understand whats active. However I guess
that's a common issue with switches like these.

Some other things seem broken for me too. The html5 date picker "Works on
every HTML5 device" doesn't work along with the colour picker.

I do like that ink filepicker though. Not seen that before, very useful.

Personally I would go for something on wrapbootstrap eg:
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/ace-responsive-admin-
templat...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/ace-responsive-admin-template-
WB0B30DGR)

~~~
frankacter
What version of FireFox are you using? I'm using FF24 and the sliders and date
picker work as expected. Can you provide steps for reproducing?

~~~
paaaaaaaaaa
Here's a screen shot. [http://sdrv.ms/16sGL2Z](http://sdrv.ms/16sGL2Z)

I'm using FF24. When turning off box shadow or opacity the handles show fine.

I have a feeling it could be a rendering issue with the GPU?

~~~
paaaaaaaaaa
Yep. I just switched off GPU acceleration restarted FF and it now renders
fine.

~~~
ricricucit
good to know.

------
jdhendrickson
Font Awesome stuff fails to load for me in firefox 24 for this site. If you
are associated with the site, this might be the problem.
[http://wpvkp.com/font-awesome-doesnt-display-in-firefox-
maxc...](http://wpvkp.com/font-awesome-doesnt-display-in-firefox-maxcdn/)

~~~
ricricucit
Thanks for pointing that out. I'll add it to my TODOs.

------
jwarren
That's a really nice, really usefully thorough admin template. Good work dude.

Small suggestion - I found the demo pages very, very busy and tricky to parse
at first. Perhaps a few sample layout pages with a bit more space on them
could be a good idea before people get to the "kitchen sink" style pages?

~~~
ricricucit
mh. good thought. I'll work on it this weekend! Thanks!

------
laveur
I like what I saw until I saw that it wasn't open source and based on
Bootstrap. This saddens me.

------
ngcazz
It's nice, but did that page really need 30 seconds for the text and images to
render at all?

~~~
ricricucit
bluehost

------
locusm
I think the DesignModo guys set the standard for paid themes with their FlatUI
pack which is also Bootstrap based.
[http://designmodo.com/flat/](http://designmodo.com/flat/)

~~~
davidw
The flat design and teal colors remind me of twm:

[http://www.tuxradar.com/files/LXF2.roundup.twm-1.jpg](http://www.tuxradar.com/files/LXF2.roundup.twm-1.jpg)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twm)

------
phy6
This template needs about 2x as many features (really just integrating other's
libraries, like all other templates) if it's going to compete with other
bootstrap templates out there (which sell for less).

~~~
ricricucit
"2x as many features". Mh. Ok. Examples?

------
leviathan
I can't tell the difference between the different licenses. The description
for each seems to be exactly the same, so what's the difference between them?

------
timsayshey
Finally a free admin bootstrap theme! These are stinkin' hard to find,
actually this is the first I've seen. Well done sir. Btw, were is the github
link?

~~~
reustle
It's 15-55 EUR for the theme

[http://www.html5admin.com/download/](http://www.html5admin.com/download/)

~~~
timsayshey
-_- The search continues!

~~~
notdan
I have a few that are _kind of_ free: [http://portnine.com/bootstrap-
themes](http://portnine.com/bootstrap-themes)

~~~
timsayshey
I actually just googled after my last comment and found your site. Very nice.
Looks like more options are popping up since I last looked. Thank you sir.

------
thesimon
Not one of the best designs, especially at that price.

~~~
ricricucit
really? 20EUR to save you -at least- 1 week of work or a paid professional guy
to help you out with HTML/CSS/JS while you focus on back-end code?

Seems reasonable to me.

~~~
maaaats
That's one thing that has always bugged me about some developers. Some have
the attitude that they should never pay for anything, and that "I could code
this in a few days myself" instead of paying $20 and have it implemented in an
hour.

~~~
blister
Well, one problem is that you never really get it implemented in an hour. If I
buy this, then I have to go through this massive design, figure out how
they're doing things and figure out how it fits in my coded implementation and
then go through an actually wire up all the code that I already have in place
to actually make these templates work.

I'm really just trading one week of development time for one week of
implementation time. Will the end product look prettier? For some people,
sure. But for others, it's a massive leap of faith. And since I have no free
entry point to wire things up with without first dropping the cash (in Euros,
what is that in real money? ;) ), it's a huge barrier to entry.

I was about to go and grab this for a project I'm working on. The interface is
clean and nice and I really like it. But since I can't evaluate it with my
actual production codebase, it's a nonstarter. In a world with millions of
free templates (of varying quality), one paid template is a big deal.

But you are right. I'll drop thousands of dollars on things that WILL make me
slightly more productive as a developer. But I won't drop $20 on something
that MIGHT potentially make me more productive.

~~~
ricricucit
Well...where i say "DEV Friendly"...i mean it.

The steps to create a new page would be: 1) grab the "boilerplate template
page" 2) start doing your own stuff 3) check out examples in other templates.
(5 minutes?)

Plus: all extra JS and CSS are in their place...so you won't take more than 5
minutes to understand where to look at. All the rest is simple custom code
(HTML,JS or CSS)...but it's pretty straight forward.

What i'm saying is...i am a developer and i really think it's much more
"developer friendly" than all the other templates (10-12) i've been using
before creating HTML5 Admin.

JFYI: Even creating your external inclusions of the "top menu" and "right
menu" with eg. top-nav.php and left-nav.php won't take you more than 10
minutes.

Apart from that...i invite anybody that criticize the price to build an
Administration Template.

Once everything's done (and well commented and well organize) prepare the
scripts for distribution, define licenses, prepare the commercial website for
selling it, etc. and just then........let me know how long, all that, took and
how much is their price :)

We are not machines.

------
zamalek
I was thinking I would have to write something like this. With all the backend
admin pages you would think there would be a nice template for it.

Good job!

~~~
ricricucit
thanks!

------
corobo
Not sure what the licensing pricing is telling me here, it looks like all of
the licenses are the same except the price?

~~~
Thieum22
same here - and the checkout doesn't seem to work either, getting the "card is
empty" message in chrome and ie.

~~~
ricricucit
bluehost + wordpress + did not expect to have these many visits.

------
philliphaydon
Am I the only one who doesn't like this? IMO for an administration site its
pretty bad.

~~~
dubcanada
Nope, not only does half the widgets not work on my Chrome, it's actually very
hard to look at for longer then 10 seconds.

~~~
ricricucit
about the "10 seconds thing" i guess it's a matter of taste. but widgets are
working.....you might have too many Chrome plugins installed...

------
davidw
What I'd like to see is someone fixing Active Admin to work with Bootstrap.

------
wehadfun
Nice work. Are you selling it on any other websites or just html5admin.com?

~~~
ricricucit
just [http://www.html5admin.com/download](http://www.html5admin.com/download)
can i ask you "why this question" ?

------
itsbits
basically its just design using bootstrap...

~~~
ozh
Worse! It's just CSS, HTML and a couple images!

------
chickenrun
awesome!

~~~
ricricucit
thanks chickenrun!

------
braveheart1723
you've clearly ripped off themes from wrapbootstrap
[http://wrapbootstrap.com/](http://wrapbootstrap.com/)

identical icons, graphs, colors, animations.

~~~
brndn
he/she didn't rip them off. they just used the same libraries. font-
awesome/glyphicons for icons, flot for graphs, etc.

~~~
ricricucit
thanks brndn

